# anyone know of any decent custom wrappers in the south



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

looking to get a major custom wrapped and am looking for a decent specialist near swindon anyone know of anyone?


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Why not have a go yourself? It's quite forgiving if you use decent wrap. I've wrapped a few bits and bobs using 3M 1080. Costs around £25 per sq/m


----------

